# I love trapping swarms!



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

I have caught 14 swarms in 10 traps so far and 1 out of a tree. This is some kind of fun! Now I have to go get more woodenware. 
I was warned that bees were addictive


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

I was just wondering about that. How are you keeping up with boxes, frames, etc? I have two traps to hang this week if the weather breaks.


----------



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

I have two extra traps that I don't set out and I use those to swap out with ones that catch swarms. So when I take one i leave one in its place. I have actually caught swarms two days later in the same location. When I transfer the swarms into regular hives I usually only have to move over two or three frames and I replace them with extra old frames that I keep on hand. Then you have your swarm box ready to swap out with the next one and so on.You will get the old frames back later as you work your hives and manipulate frames for various reasons. Although I have some traps set close to my two apiaries I have most set at least two or more miles away so that I can relocate from where they are caught straight to one of the yards with out having to move them twice.
Good luck!
Tim


----------



## Portabee81 (Mar 26, 2013)

What are you using for traps and bait? It looks like you are having great luck. Can you offer and other pointers? Thanks!


----------



## dphillipm (Mar 27, 2013)

teach us how to trap. How high off the ground? choosing the right location.how big is your trap,and what size opening? Are you using lemon grass as your lure? You seem to be doing the right things.

ing


----------



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

Old hive bodies(deeps), any where from 5' to 15' high. Make it easy on yourself. I don't use trees. Put them in windows of or on top of porches of old falling down houses. Place them so you can see the openings from the truck that way you don't have to waste time when checking them. I use a 1&1/4 hole saw to cut entrance. Use as much old frames as possible for smell and leave all but the outside two empty of foundation. Outside two I use old dark comb. LGO for lure.


----------



## dphillipm (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks, TD


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Great info. Thanks tdsiders. :thumbsup:


----------

